# New Secret Buddy Idea



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just received a wonderful idea from one of our members and wanted to see how many SM members might be interested in participating in something like this.

At the beginning of each year, you would be assigned a SECRET SM Buddy that would be yours for the entire year. During the year (primarily for monthly holidays), you would send him/her a SMALL gift. For example -- a Valentine, something for St. Patty's Day, etc., etc. 

Items should be inexpensive -- a toy, a treat, a bow, a card, etc. Nothing more than $5 per holiday.

You would keep yourself secret until the end of the year and then would reveal who you were a Secret Buddy to. On the envelope, you would only enter your address buy not your name. 

I think it's a great idea, but wonder how many of our SM members would be interested in participating.

Please let us know your thoughts on this.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That would be a great idea Lynn!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me, count me in. But some of our addresses might give us away.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Count me in. Sometimes it's out fluffs that get us through the holidays, it's nice to have our fluffs remembered by people who can truly understand our love for our fluffs. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We would be in too  Would our Secret Buddy also be our Secret Santa at the end of the year?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds fun but I agree the address may give us away. I think I'm the only Mississippian around here.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is a fabulous idea!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it's a cute idea. I'd be interested in participating. Keep me updated!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I really like the idea but as soon as our buddy saw Nebraska on the envelope they'd know who we were!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Addresses,hmmm,well no peeking then!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be fun!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like it too, I'm interested..... but same thing goes for my address.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think its a great idea!!
I'd love to participate!!

maybe we could start this year - we could possibly be still in time for valentines day!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd be in! 

Even though I wont actually have my fluff for a few months, I don't want to miss out!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I think It would be fun, I'm in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm glad that so many are interested. I can't take credit at all for the idea -- it came from another SM member, but I would be honored to coordinate.

Yes -- I would like to take it out asap.

I will need to find a way to ensure that new SM members can participate as they join throughout the year.

Of course, if it is successful, you would have the option of participating the following year and would have new buddy.

I know that many would recognize the sender from the address, but some may not.

I think this can be an alternative to Secret Santa. In other words, you can participate in the yearly buddy and not have as large of a gift expectation in December, but you would also have the option for signing up for a separate Secret Santa buddy.

I'll start putting together a much simpler questionnaire for people that want to participate and try to get this coordinated to start right away. We can always add others as the year progresses.

I think it's a really fun idea, and if people find that they can't continue to participate throughout the year, we can assign the remaining buddy to a new SM member that wants to participate.

I'll also talk to Sher, Joe and Yung to see if we can have a post in the newbie section explaining this so that when someone joins SM, he/she will not about the Secret Buddy and have the option to participate.

Keep your thoughts and ideas coming.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879420


> I'm glad that so many are interested. I can't take credit at all for the idea -- it came from another SM member, but I would be honored to coordinate.
> 
> Yes -- I would like to take it out asap.
> 
> ...


I think thats a good idea - like you will have your year buddy to buy smaller gift for but you can still sign up for regular SS - love that! :biggrin: 

I've already bought things for this years SS :blush: Hopefully its a girl again!
But now I could use the gifts in for the year buddy!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

<div align='left'>I don't participate in Secret Santa as I'm on a tight budget and we stopped exchanging Christmas gifts a long time ago in our family. 

I wouldn't be able to participate in a yearlong secret buddy thing as it would be a bit involved for me. We don't really celebrate holidays (not for religious reasons, just don't bother anymore as hubby works a lot of holidays and all the days blend together) and I'd be afraid I'd be out of town and forget, and I'd hate to disappoint anyone. 

However, I'd participate in a birthday gift exchange for our fluffs if we kept the amount to $20. 

But if everyone else is willing and able to do a yearlong thing, hey, go for it and have a blast!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just a suggestion...instead of putting your own return address, use one person's address as the return address for everyone. That keeps the mystery intact.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 30 2010, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879479


> Just a suggestion...instead of putting your own return address, use one person's address as the return address for everyone. That keeps the mystery intact.[/B]


 I love that idea count us in!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 30 2010, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879479


> Just a suggestion...instead of putting your own return address, use one person's address as the return address for everyone. That keeps the mystery intact.[/B]


We could us my address for all as everyone knows that I would be the coordinator.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Well of course you can count Sophie and Abbie in Lynn.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Count us ( Emma & Mimi) in


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

when I get mail from the states it has 2 stickers on it - one is the customs form saying what it is and the signature of the sender but there is also a sticker saying which states its from and also where in the state.
and I'm pretty sure that when I send things its marked that its from Ireland.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would consider doing this, but only for one dog - (Maybe Archie) 

Things are a little tight here right now. I'm guessing it would be maybe like a toy or a bag of treats a month? I've always loved to try to go "overboard" with my gifts but this might be a more manageable idea.

Is this once a month or for holidays...? 

And to keep newbies from feeling left out, would you have the posts in the SMC section?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Count us in!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

To do this, I think there are a couple of rules that need to be strictly enforced in order for this to be a success.

1. I believe that only paying SM contributors should be allowed to participate. Hopefully that will keep people from coming on and deciding to particpate and then "skip" out of the committment.

2. Every participant MUST agree to keep their gifts very small -- no more than $5 per month (but it could be less). It's more like a rememberance and not about spending money. Even a card to picture could be a nice gift.

Also, I must tell you that it was Sophiesmom that came up with this wonderful suggestion.

Please let me know what you think about these 2 rules.

I think that it's not that important not to know who your annual Buddy is. It might even be nice to know who has you for the year. It's really going to be too difficult to keep it a Secret, I would guess.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree that only SMC 's can participate - if this wasn't a rule anyone could sign up and say they will participate but then not follow through.

and well done Sophiesmom for coming up with this great idea!

would the gifts include our fluff's birthdays?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It does sound fun, but also alot to keep up with. I imagine so many not receiving their holiday gifts, because most are so busy,
and forget about St Patricks Day. Singles easily forget about Valentines Day. 

Also, with the economy the way it is, I cannot imagine paying UPS, Fedex, nor USPS, upwords of $7 to ship a $5 item.

Yes, this would be fun, but I do see trouble along the way. I would hate to see so many posters disappointed, for each holiday.

You would have to be especially carefull with newbies, as I've seen a few take their SS gifts, and run.

Yup, I'm a bummer, but see too much trouble, and hurt feelings.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2010, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879709


> It does sound fun, but also alot to keep up with. I imagine so many not receiving their holiday gifts, because most are so busy,
> and forget about St Patricks Day. Singles easily forget about Valentines Day.
> 
> Also, with the economy the way it is, I cannot imagine paying UPS, Fedex, nor USPS, upwords of $7 to ship a $5 item.
> ...


I think if a list was set out at the beginning before/when people sign up properly and people were asked to print it/save it and keep it somewhere they won't forget like a notice board in their kitchen or something and can tick off holidays as they pass and gift is sent.

Is shipping that much? I recently got 12 bows shipped from the states(to Ireland) and it cost the sender just over $3.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2010, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879709


> It does sound fun, but also alot to keep up with. I imagine so many not receiving their holiday gifts, because most are so busy,
> and forget about St Patricks Day. Singles easily forget about Valentines Day.
> 
> Also, with the economy the way it is, I cannot imagine paying UPS, Fedex, nor USPS, upwords of $7 to ship a $5 item.
> ...


Deb -- I 100% agree with all of the concerns you've voiced and have thought of most of them myself. I'm still thinking this over to try to come up with a way to keep this straight and make it work. As far as forgetting the holidays, I more than happy to send a reminder via email. It would just be a distribution list of the participants and I would simply put it on my calendar as a reminder to send on a specific date each month.

The postage is a concern to me too although, since the gifts/rememberances, would not be expensive, there would be no reason to use anything but regular mail.

And I do agree about newbies. No only would they have to be contributors, but maybe also would have to have a certain # of posts before they would be eligible to participate.

Any suggestions or ideas to help ensure that this would work would really be appreciated.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879713


> Any suggestions or ideas to help ensure that this would work would really be appreciated.[/B]


My suggestion would be that members should be SMC's(as you said), have a certain # of posts(again, as you said) like 200? But also be a regular poster(maybe like at least 5 posts a week for the last X number of months).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You would also need to consider what "holidays". For instance, I am not aware of many holidays, for different religions.

Therefore, you could not have Easter as a holiday, without adding the many other groups, who may have their own
religious celebrations. So exactly which "holidays" would you be looking at? Labor Day, Memorial Day, Presidents Day,
Martin Luther King Day. 

I'm thinkin' a Birthday Buddy, would be best. Just throwing some things out there. 

And Lynne, would you please remind me of my son and DIL's January Birthday's, as I did not send them anything ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess I wasn't necessarily thinking of just HOLIDAYS per se, but a monthly rememberance. I'm sure that some months don't even have holidays.

So, if not a monthly rememberance, then for sure a Birthday Buddy.

Which would most of you prefer?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I suppose monthly and if theres a holiday like St Patricks Day they can, if they want send a themed gift


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lynn, One more thing I would like to throw out here.

I realize many posters actually go thru all 21 different forums on here (Rescue, Maltese Health, etc). 

Also, many, like myself, click on "View New Posts". I do not have time to go thru all the forums, as I'm usually at work,
or catching up while at home. 

I hate to sound like such a bummer, but honestly, if I click on "View New Posts", and there are several pages of 
"look at the card, and treats, I received", I will sign off. I will not scroll thru the pages, in hopes of finding the 
important threads I was interested in. Yep, many times I'm on quickly, checking in, and trying to help via the thread,
or PM's. 

Yes, with SS there was a temporary forum to reveal SS. And yes, it took over most of the "View New Posts" pages.
I cannot imagine this taking over on a monthly basis.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe we could choose three or four occasions now for the year and start reminders a month or so before the date.

I can see where it could be a huge job keeping up with who didn't keep up their end of the bargain....


Or maybe we could have a "member of the month" selected each month. Then we could assign participants a month in which they would send gifts to the "member of the month" of their assigned month. ....or something like that.... :mellow:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879700<div class='quotemain'>To do this, I think there are a couple of rules that need to be strictly enforced in order for this to be a success.

1. not paying SM contributing members. So, in a way, it seems unfair, in my eyes, to exclude these members who often, it seems, are able to post more than I am able to do. 

I'd love to participate ... but, I'm thinking about a lot of concerns/thoughts Deb expressed, too. </span>


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the idea of a yearly gift exchange! We all loving seeing our fluffs get gifts and we all love shopping for gifts so this would keep the fun going all year. 

Here's a thought: Maybe on the questionairre we could check off a number of holidays that we would like gifts for and whoever gets our fluff(s) would then know which holidays/occassions to buy for? Just throwing this out there. The list could be something like I choose Valentine's Day, Easter, Fourth of July, and Halloween. Another person may choose 4 different holidays. 

Whatever we decide you can count B&E in!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't wait to get started! lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alright, I have given this some thought and I see everyone's concerns and excitement. What if we do the following:

*Concerning who can participate:*
1. You must have been active on this site reguarly in the last 3 months (whether you are a member or not) and must have at least 200 posts (thinking this might give newer participants a chance.
2. If you participated in SS, you must have followed through with your commitment (unless circumstances beyond your control - Lynne you would know this).
3. Participating in this event runs its own risk and there will be no special elves committee here. However, if a participant fails to follow through with quarterly gift they are not elligiable to participate in SS 2010.

*Concerning the frequency and the cost of the gift:*
1. I think it should be a quarterly gift exchange (Jan - March, April - June, July-Sept, Oct- Dec) and the SENDER chooses in which month to send the gift. It can be a specific holiday themed item or not.
2. SENDER will email Lynne when gift has been sent and indicate for which quarter it is.
3. Cost of gift should not exceed $10 (I say this because where I live, it's very difficult to purchase even a small toy for under $5. Hunter's favorite toy costs $7.99 and is a run of the mill stuffed lamb, flossies here cost $4.95). This is a total of $40 for the year ($20 less than $5 a month).
4. RECEIVER shall email Lynne when item is received.

*Concerning Newest Posts/Etc.*
1. I think by stretching this out over 'quarters' of the year it might alleviate the "new posts" clogg up that Deb was referring too as everyone won't be getting their items at the same time or even posting about them at the same time.
2. A post is not necessary, a simple PM would be nice (if you know your gift giver). If you don't then you can post but are not obligated to. (kind of along the lines of this is done for fun, not for forum praise)

These of course are just thoughts I am throwing out there for discussion.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wondering how to figure gifts too.If your secret buddy has a girl or a boy fluff,if their fluff has long or short fur,if you wanted to send bows as a gift as an example. some members might not put bows in if their fluffs have short fur.
Members might avoid certain toys or chews due to allergies or personal preference.
At Xmas time we used to make a small list of things we liked and put our name on it and put it into a box. That way we had an idea of what they liked.
Maybe we could have a pinned section or post that people could put little things they like on,and since we'll know who we have,we can look for their name and wish list on that section?

Maybe call it the Secret Buddy section? Maybe it sounds too picky,but I wouldn't want someone to waste money sending a gift,they thought was thougthful and find their recipient didn't like it or couldn't use it for some reason like a pet's food allergy or preference.... 
Like me,I avoid rawhide chews, due to choking hazzard as an example. Some people like to give their dogs pig ears to chew,dogs love them but they stink to high heaven for example. Some members might not give fuzzy stuffed toys or latex squeakies, to their fluffs if they have little shreaders.

I like the seasonal idea,fall,spring,winter and summer,it's an easy framework to deal with,any culture,religion or country should be able to fit w/in that,I would think.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Forgot,if they have more than one fluff,some have as many as 9 I think?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 1 2010, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880140


> Wondering how to figure gifts too.If your secret buddy has a girl or a boy fluff,if their fluff has long or short fur,if you wanted to send bows as a gift as an example. some members might not put bows in if their fluffs have short fur.
> Members might avoid certain toys or chews due to allergies or personal preference.
> At Xmas time we used to make a small list of things we liked and put our name on it and put it into a box. That way we had an idea of what they liked.
> Maybe we could have a pinned section or post that people could put little things they like on,and since we'll know who we have,we can look for their name and wish list on that section?
> ...


I presume it would be the same as SS with the questionaire - it would make so sense without it :blink:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880107


> Alright, I have given this some thought and I see everyone's concerns and excitement. What if we do the following:
> 
> *Concerning who can participate:*
> 1. You must have been active on this site reguarly in the last 3 months (whether you are a member or not) and must have at least 200 posts (thinking this might give newer participants a chance.
> ...


I think Erin has really thought this out well with the consideration of everyone's concerns. 
Anyway, I'm in if this is extended to non-paying members. Although at this point, I'm waiting for the forum to get an upgrade before I become a paying member.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 1 2010, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880146


> Forgot,if they have more than one fluff,some have as many as 9 I think?[/B]


each fluff is paired with another one.

so it wouldn't be like someone with 1 fluff would be buying for 9. 

Like in SS Milo was paired with a malt who was not the only one in their family, the other malt was paired with someone eles.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- thanks so much. You did a fabulous job of framing this up for us.

Tammy -- I like your idea about choosing which holidays on the questionnaire

Pat - limiting it to only 4 times a year is a great idea

Michelle -- the questionnaire that the Buddy completes and the other Buddy receives outlines what kinds of gifts would be used. For example, it asks if your furbutt wears bows, whether or not they prefer bands or barretts if they do. What their favorite color is. What kinds of treats and what kinds of toys they enjoy. Whether or not they have any allergies to certain foods/treats. Also what you won't permit, i.e., rawhides in your case (just an example).

The questionnaires usually make it pretty easy to make certain that your Buddy receives something he/she will use and enjoy.

If we go to the $10 per quarter, I think that the $10 should include postage. And I agree that things are getting more and more expensive -- even generic toys and treats.

I agree that we don't need to do a reveal for each gift received, however, a PM should be sent to your Buddy if you know who he/she is. I'll have to ask Joe if it is possible and if he is agreeable to setting up another special reveal section. Joe had to take care of this for us for Secret Santa.

And if you agree to participate and cannot continue throughout the year, then, you must email me and let me know that you will be dropping out so that I can assign your Buddy to someone else and so that you don't continue receiving presents.

OK - I'm putting the questionnaire together.

If you want to participate in this, please send me a pm. If you participated in Secret Santa this year, I have your email on file. If you didn't, then please provide your email addy in the pm.

I will start a new thread with just the rules and the dates for returning the questionnaires, etc.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880180


> Erin -- thanks so much. You did a fabulous job of framing this up for us.
> 
> Tammy -- I like your idea about choosing which holidays on the questionnaire
> 
> ...


Lynne, you are very welcome! I simply thought there were a lot of GREAT points brought out by both Deb and others who were simply concerned about how this would effect the site in general (for those participating and not).


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - here is the link to the official guidelines for the Annual Secret Buddy Event.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51841

I will be sending out questionnaires to those that have indicated that they wish to participate and would ask that you complete them and email them back to me asap as I would like to do the first assignments by February 10th.

If you return your questionnaire after that date, I will assign a Buddy to you when I have other questionnaires to match.

Any questions -- please let me know.

I think this is going to be so much fun and want to thank SophiesMom for suggesting it and all of you that have given input into putting this together.

:biggrin: :grouphug:


----------

